# Nestbox Feeder & Waterers?



## crazyboy (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm looking for some ideas on what to use to offer feed, water, and grit to my breeders while they are locked in their nest boxes for pairings. My nest boxes have wire shelve fronts, I was thinking perhaps something that would hang on the outside and then allow the birds to reach out and eat. I'm just looking for ideas from the rest of you. Thanks


----------



## overrunbypigeons (Jan 8, 2012)

What I have for my pigeons is a little waterer that hangs on the inside of the cage and makes for an easy removle for cleaning it is the same for the feeder

____________________
Those who love are smarter Than Those who dont


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

Here's what I use. They work great for me.
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/486.html


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I use empty food cans the shorter 11oz cans work the best. You can poke a couple of holes and run wire thru it to hold in place.


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

I use playdoh holders .. once my kids let it dry out I take it leave the lid on cut a hole the size of the birds head and wrap wire around it and hang it .. the lid helps keep the birds from flicking out seeds they want to be picky over ..


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I use the cups that yogurt comes in and my friend uses tuna cans....anything that size works well.


----------



## crazyboy (Jan 3, 2011)

I ended up going with 1-1/2" pvc pipe caps, with a small bungee holding them against the nest fronts. Seems to be working so far.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

crazyboy said:


> I ended up going with 1-1/2" pvc pipe caps, with a small bungee holding them against the nest fronts. Seems to be working so far.


Great idea have to keep that in mind.


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

u can use D cups from petco about 2$ per each 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/anyone-out-there-with-starter-loft-34485-4.html


----------



## crazyboy (Jan 3, 2011)

Here's a not so great picture of what I came up with.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Thats a great idea.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

crazyboy said:


> Here's a not so great picture of what I came up with.


i have this setup before but the wild bird (house sparrow) always eat the feed.


----------



## crazyboy (Jan 3, 2011)

APF_LOFT said:


> i have this setup before but the wild bird (house sparrow) always eat the feed.


It's inside the loft.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

crazyboy said:


> It's inside the loft.


outside my loft. i use breeding cage and breeding pen for breeding.


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

*Frank Bailey's watering and feeding system*

Here is a system used by Frank Bailey He is a Vice President of United Swallow Club

This is a swallow clubs page it doesnt show the system but it has many great photos taken be Gary Romig and others
http://unitedswallowclub.com/index.html


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

Photo #2 has a ring to slowdown waste of feed, ring is cut from 3/4" water pvc at 1/4" size and then cut one side this way it can be fitted in to the opening of the feeder


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

are that feeder and drinker are working fine?


----------



## crazyboy (Jan 3, 2011)

Now thats a good idea!


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

i think that the feed will not drop in that size of pvc and the water in that drinker will flow out.


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

Played around with this concept today. The waterer worked , but I'm going to try and improve. Will post as I go.


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

These new bottles from Poland Spring are very soft, the older ones were perfect for projects like this one


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

What is the size of pvc and are thos 90s


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

pipe 3/4" sch 40 1120, thats what shows on the pictures. Purebred Pigeon september/october 2011


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

Sdymacz, thanks for the great article. The pipe is 3/4 inch with a elbow 90 degree and a 45 degree.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

The water doesn't flow out because its air tight poke a hole in the top and see what happens. Its like when you hold your finger on the top of a straw.


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

I like simple stuff that works great
in the feeder photo the bottle bottom is cut off so feed can be added without removing the pvc elbows


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

i know i use gravity drinker to. but the design in the picture will flow out i think because the 45 degree elbow is lower than the pvc tube


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

I tried it today, it works. I even used a 32 oz bottle. When finished will post pictures. The 45 is level on the waterer, the feeder is lower..


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

bhymer ill post the story on it when i get to scan it


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

*this is my take of it*

Works like a charm . Put some heat tape on it so no worries of the cold weather .. I like it alot!!


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> The water doesn't flow out because its air tight poke a hole in the top and see what happens. Its like when you hold your finger on the top of a straw.


If u poke it for the water then it will all run out mine holds over a gallon .. not sure haven't mesured the amount . I use it as. A loft water for all my 20 birds ..


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

ive seen system like that being used for chickens feed and water, i like that set up


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

how do you clean that long tube if gotten algae or something? and how do you load the water?


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

To load it u hold it upside down and fill it up and re flip it .. as for alage I didn't glue it all together just snug fit it so u can take it apart and clean .. its the same size of a bottle brush 1.95 at Walmart so I can push it threw and presto clean .. and algae can't grow without light so the tube should .. I hope so not grow any ..


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

molds and algae can still grow without light.


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

hey it still works i think the APCV kills the mold and algae spore and i run a little bleach threw it like you would clean any water


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

thats a good news


----------

